# Your 2.0T FSI Repair parts list..... Genuine VW and Bosch parts found inside



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

As I was looking through some threads I realized that I did not see an easy thread for anyone to find the 2.0T FSI Repair parts. Therefore I am going to make one. Please feel free to let me know if there is anything you think I should add. I could list every 2.0T FSI part but Im trying to keep it to common failures and replacements. 

I also plan to add common fault codes associated with the failure of these items. Please feel free to chime in if there is one you dont see that you have experienced. 

Of course all parts listed are at least 25% of, and some much more

Our Main Page Can Be found here http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Default.aspx


*•Ignition*

Coils for your FSI engine
Factory 2.0T Replacement Coil this is the most current version 06H-905-115-B/ 06H905115B



You also have the Audi Red R8 Coils they are commonly used to dress up the engine, and many claim to have taken care of random misfires by installing these 06E-905-115-E/ 06E905115E






Spark Plugs for your 2.0T FSI



We offer a few options as some people have a preference. All of these are great replacements for you spark plugs and are very high quality. (For anyone not aware most VW engines will not run well without high quality plugs. If you install Autolite plugs you will likely end up with misfires.)

Genuine VW replacement spark plugs these are NGK brand with 06H-905-601-A / 06H905601A

Bosch Platinum Iridium Spark Plugs 0 242 240 627 or FR 6 KPP 332S for VW 2.0T FSI engine 

NGK Iridium IX Series Spark Plugs BKR7EIX / 2667 for VW 2.0T FSI engine 





*•Fuel*


There are always the obvious replacement parts associated with the FSI engine most people have probably replaced one, some or all of these at some time but I thought it best to list them all.

The Mechanical High Pressure Fuel Pump 06F-127-025-K / 06F127025K
there were previous part numbers but this is the most current. 



The 2.0T cam Follower. For those of you that are not aware this part sits in between the high pressure fuel pump and the intake cam. This follower rides on the cam lobe to drive the mechanical fuel pump. This part is prone to wear and many enthusiasts replace them as a service every 20K miles or so. It is advised that this is checked for wear often to avoid damage to your high pressure pump (HPFP).

06D-109-309-C / 06D 109 309 C



The Fuel Pump Control Module. While this part is not nearly as common as the 2 above this part also have some failures. There have been some revisions to this part and this is the most current version. 

1T0-906-093-G / 1T0906093G



Fuel Injector 2.0T FSI  On direct injection engines the fuel injector is inside the combustion chamber. This creates more heat and pressure. This also has potential for carbon build up to occur on your injectors. This can cause your fuel injectors to become clogged or get stuck. This is one reason why high quality fuel is important. When replacing these injectors it is important that you replace the seal kits for the injectors. 


Please note when you buy new fuel injectors they come with the lower seal already installed. If you are removing one of your original injectors and just want to replace the seals you will need a special tool to install the seal at the nozzle of the injector. Injector Seal Kit 06D-998-907



06F-906-036-A / 06F906036A






2.0T FSI in tank fuel pump 1K0-919-051-DB or 1K0919051DB





*•Sensors*


Cam Shaft Position Sensor. This part may also be called an impulse sender. This also might be referred to as sensor G40 by the ECM or Engine Computer when a fault code is stored. 

07K-907-601-A / 07K907601A





Crank Shaft Position Sensor
The part also might be referred to as a hall effect sensor. This part would likely be called sensor G28 by the ECM or engine computer when a fault code is stored. 

We have 2 versions of this part available

Genuine VW Crankshaft sensor 06A-906-433-L / 06A906433L

Bosch Crankshaft Sensor 0 261 210 199 / 0261210199




Low Pressure Fuel Sensor 
This fuel pressure sensor has been updated a few times. This is the most current versions and can be the source of many fuel related issues. If you are having fuel related problems and you do not have the most current version of this sensor, many advise that you replace this first. 

06E-906-051-K / 06E906051K













Oxygen Sensors



Front O2 sensor for 2.0T FSI 06J-906-262-AA / 06J906262AA

Rear 02 sensor for 2.0t FSI 1K0-998-262-T / 1K0998262T



Other Common 2.0T FSI parts that are replace are

IMRC Motor or Intake Manifold Runner Control Motor this motor controls the variable intake runners inside the intake manifold. This part is a common failure and will usually have sporadic or intermittent failures. Usually the faults will erase but will come back after some time. 

06F-133-482-E/ 06F133482E




Turbo Recirculation Valve for 2.0T  This part is often referred to as the DV or Diverter Valve, as well as turbo cut off valve. There was a previous version of this part which was a diaphram type valve. The diaphram on this valve was very common to tear. That is why that unit was replaced with this piston style DV. 

We have 2 versions available

Genuine VW DV 06H-145-710-D/ 06H145710D

Pierburg DV (this is the same manufacture as the Genuine one just no logo) 701830130




Throttle Body for 2.0T This part is mounted to the intake manifold and controls the amount of air aloud into the engine. This may also be call throttle valve control unit. Please note the throttle position sensor is integrated into this unit

06F-133-062-Q / 06F133062Q



*Genuine VW Timing Belt Kit
*

Replacing the timing belt on any engine is very important. This is an expensive proposition, but the cost of not doing this service can be much more costly. The 2.0T FSI engine is an interference motor. This mean is the belt were to slip or break the valves inside the cylinder head will contact the piston. The best case scenario of this is if a shop can remove the cylinder head hope there is no damage to any internal engine parts replace the valves have the cylinder head checked then reinstall. Along with a new timing belt of course. This type of repair would bring a bill somewhere in the neighborhood of $3K-$4K, and should be avoided when possible. 

Also please note anytime you use non genuine VW tensioners when replacing your timing belt you are taking a large risk. 

06F-198-119-A / 06F198119A





*Oil Pan for VW 2.0T FSI (BPY) engine 06F-103-601-L / 06F103601L*


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

Thought I would bring this to your attention, I think your shipping calculator is broken on your website.

I added 4 Red Coils & 4 Spark plugs to the chart and checked out to see how much shipping would be and this is what I got to Toronto, Canada.

Merchandise Subtotal: $120.72
Shipping and Handling: $280.00
Discount: $0.00
Sales Tax: $0.00
Total: $400.72 

:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

bryanviper said:


> Thought I would bring this to your attention, I think your shipping calculator is broken on your website.
> 
> I added 4 Red Coils & 4 Spark plugs to the chart and checked out to see how much shipping would be and this is what I got to Toronto, Canada.
> 
> ...



Thanks for bringing this to our attention. We have our web designers working on this


----------



## corona1070 (Aug 16, 2013)

*hi iam new in this forums please help*

i really need this part for my 2006 gli please help can you give your email so i can send you the picture


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

corona1070 said:


> i really need this part for my 2006 gli please help can you give your email so i can send you the picture


[email protected]


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Bump for a great seller! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

SmithersSP said:


> Bump for a great seller! :thumbup:


Thanks. We appreciate the love especially from a great local customer :wave:


----------



## Pfar54 (Nov 6, 2011)

Which of the three spark plug chooses would you recommend for the 2.0t's. Also do we receive any discount for being a member here? Any promo code?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Pfar54 said:


> Which of the three spark plug chooses would you recommend for the 2.0t's. Also do we receive any discount for being a member here? Any promo code?


All available discounts are applied to all parts on the site. 

In regards to which spark plugs we would advise these as they are the most economical choice... We offer all these plugs as some people have specific preferences about which brand or plug they like to use. 

These are by far our best seller
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/BKR7EIX-2667/0/267937


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Thanks again for the parts!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup::wave:


SmithersSP said:


> Thanks again for the parts!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Hope everyone had an Awesome New Year!!!


----------



## Domokun (Apr 5, 2009)

Do you still have the Audi R8 coil packs in stock?


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Domokun said:


> Do you still have the Audi R8 coil packs in stock?


They should. I just received the R8 coil packs (along with some other maintenance items) from DAP the other day. Great prices, and quick shipping.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Domokun said:


> Do you still have the Audi R8 coil packs in stock?


Yup Here you go 2.0T Set of 4 Audi R8 Coil Packs


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

lausch said:


> They should. I just received the R8 coil packs (along with some other maintenance items) from DAP the other day. Great prices, and quick shipping.


Thanks for the order and the feedback. We appreciate it very much.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the order and the feedback. We appreciate it very much.


My pleasure Paul. I appreciate your videos and competitive prices.

Brian


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

